# New Takedas coming



## TheDispossessed (Jul 19, 2013)

So I hear from a knife merchant (who seems to be curiously absent from any mention on this forum, but anyways) that stainless clad takedas are in the works.
fyi


----------



## chinacats (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope it's not the crappy knife merchant that everyone loathes...if so I wouldn't buy anything he says or sells...


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 20, 2013)

no no, it's not that guy, i would not even have mentioned it here if it was.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 20, 2013)

so are these new stainless clad takedas going to be exclusively sold by that one merchant? they do sound like an improvement honestly. i was never really impressed with takedas kurouchi.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 20, 2013)

i bet they'll be sold through many avenues eventually and directly i'm sure, these guys just claim they are getting the first ones. i've never even seen a takeda in person, but i know they get a lot of love


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 20, 2013)

TheDispossessed said:


> no no, it's not that guy, i would not even have mentioned it here if it was.



Ok, so we've established that it's not blades on the move, how about a hint? Cause I can't think of another Tekada vendor that's meet with general disapproval.:scratchhead:


----------



## tripleq (Jul 20, 2013)

Interesting but I'm cautious about buying the 1st run of anything.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 20, 2013)

just to clarify, mark is definitely talking about carrying these knives, and theres going to be a price increase. i thought takedas were already kinda overpriced.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 20, 2013)

labor of love said:


> just to clarify, mark is definitely talking about carrying these knives, and theres going to be a price increase. i thought takedas were already kinda overpriced.



+1


----------



## Stumblinman (Jul 20, 2013)

what>???>> should I wait to move my Takeda until the price improves...


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 20, 2013)

I feel like takedas kurouchi is pretty amazing. It's my favorite kurouchi on any knife I've seen/owned/used. I think it is hands down a lot cooler looking and nicer than shigefusa or carter KU. It has three layers to it really, it has nishiji which is pitted and grey, it has the normal flat black KU that you see on every other maker, and it has a shiny lacquer coated layer that makes for a completely awesome look in my opinion. If takeda just makes regular stainless clad shiny knives I don't think I will really enjoy them. I feel like my takeda is something special.

The steel in my takeda is unmatched in achievable sharpness and edge retention compared to any carbon steel knife I've used and I think it is way worth the money. I can easily shave with my petty and it holds the edge at that high of a level after a days shift of not only butchering tuna, swordfish, tombo, and salmon, but also working the line all night. I can still pick it up and clean shave my arm with it. It truly amazes me. 

I would recommend to anyone and everyone that you should as well own one of takedas knives. If you find a fit and feel in one of his knives that you like, I don't think his AS steel can be topped. 

I found my favorite in the 210mm yanagi that I purchased from a forum member here.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 20, 2013)

I have had absolutely no problem with rusting or oxidation from Takeda's amazing kurouchi finish even with leaving acidic juices on it for an hour or more. That lacquer finish is tough. I don't know what stainless will add to this unless I'm going to leave it soaking in the kitchen sink. It's all rumor to me, but if Shosui can create a stainless knife with the current geometry, I'm sure it will sell well. His Aogami Super takes an AMAZING edge (I have a hard time telling it apart from White #1), has the BEST edge retention in my kitchen, and is as tough as any steel. I have yet to make it chip except when I have accidentally slammed it on a metal object. Umm.. ok. Fujiwara Teruyasu's blue steel might be a little better in edge retention. 

I don't think Takeda's knives are overpriced in general. His very small knives seem overpriced for how much blade you get.

People have stated that they have found various knives that perform better than Takeda. The Takeda gyuto remains my #1 favorite knife. It is currently being passed around.


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> I feel like takedas kurouchi is pretty amazing. It's my favorite kurouchi on any knife I've seen/owned/used. I think it is hands down a lot cooler looking and nicer than shigefusa or carter KU. It has three layers to it really, it has nishiji which is pitted and grey, it has the normal flat black KU that you see on every other maker, and it has a shiny lacquer coated layer that makes for a completely awesome look in my opinion. If takeda just makes regular stainless clad shiny knives I don't think I will really enjoy them. I feel like my takeda is something special.
> 
> The steel in my takeda is unmatched in achievable sharpness and edge retention compared to any carbon steel knife I've used and I think it is way worth the money. I can easily shave with my petty and it holds the edge at that high of a level after a days shift of not only butchering tuna, swordfish, tombo, and salmon, but also working the line all night. I can still pick it up and clean shave my arm with it. It truly amazes me.
> 
> ...




Im jealous now, uhmmmm can I buy it back?


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 20, 2013)

If he changed the gyuto profile as well, Takeda may have a winner.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 20, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> If he changed the gyuto profile as well, Takeda may have a winner.



Cant tell if this is sarcasm or not, change the profile that makes a Takeda a Takeda? Why would he want to make it like every one else, all we need is another crappy masimoto clone. 

Overpriced? Really, I thought they were priced great for a hand forged knife. Last I checked he was not using machines to mass produce....maybe times have changed since I last checked in.


----------



## Jordanp (Jul 20, 2013)

Hmm should be interesting might check one out as I seriously love my takeda nakiri as it stays sharp for a decent amount of time and it has barely any reactivity/oxidation issues.


----------



## mhenry (Jul 20, 2013)

Are these going to be polished? I really don't see the need for another shiny stainless clad knife. The rustic ku finish is a big part of what makes his knives so special, and immediately recognizable.


----------



## echerub (Jul 20, 2013)

I like Takeda's knives the way they are. I have no reactivity issues with the cladding, and the KU is pretty tough. With a shiny stainless cladding, I think they lose some of their character. Change the profile - I happen to like taller profiles - and I'd have to dismiss the line entirely.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 20, 2013)

It will still be KU finished. I really dug my Takeda, just wished it was a bit less tall. I should probably try the sasanoha profile some day....

I personally think stainless cladding is a plus. I've found softer, non stainless cladded knives to be extremely reactive.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 20, 2013)

takeda kurouchi may be good against reactivity, but theres plenty of nicer more even kurouchi cladding on knives that cost alot less. IMO.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 20, 2013)

labor of love said:


> takeda kurouchi may be good against reactivity, but theres plenty of nicer more even kurouchi cladding on knives that cost alot less. IMO.



And it just wears off after a while anyway. The lone takeda left in my blocks now has pretty much a flat gray finish from being cleaned with Bar Keeper's Friend so many times.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Is there any way to find out what retailer the OP was mentioning?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 20, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Is there any way to find out what retailer the OP was mentioning?



Pretty sure it's CKtG. The knife is discussed in his forum.


----------



## wsfarrell (Jul 20, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> I don't think his AS steel can be topped.



+1 on that. His aogami super takes the best edge of any steel I've used.


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 20, 2013)

mhenry said:


> Are these going to be polished? I really don't see the need for another shiny stainless clad knife. The rustic ku finish is a big part of what makes his knives so special, and immediately recognizable.


I can't imagine Takeda making a shiny anything, that man don't do bling.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Pretty sure it's CKtG. The knife is discussed in his forum.



I saw that mentioned, but the OP originally said it wasn't... Or maybe I'm just missing something. I dunno, I'm kinda out of it today...


----------



## labor of love (Jul 20, 2013)

the OP was joking I suppose? either way mark is definitely carrying them


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 20, 2013)

Noodle Soup said:


> And it just wears off after a while anyway. The lone takeda left in my blocks now has pretty much a flat gray finish from being cleaned with Bar Keeper's Friend so many times.



I would recommend never putting bar keepers friend on your knives. :2cents:


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 20, 2013)

So don't put it on your knives. It won't hurt my feelings. Did you notice another post here today that mentions pro Japanese chefs clean their knives with scouring powder all the time? Takeda's finish doesn't patina worth a hoot and you need to clean them someway.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey guys,
I simply wouldn't make mention of anything going on over at cktg for multiple reasons, the least of which is that i don't hang out over there so wouldn't know anything that's happening anyways. 
The vendor mentioned is Knifewear.
And i clean my knives with BKF all the time.


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 20, 2013)

TheDispossessed said:


> Hey guys,
> I simply wouldn't make mention of anything going on over at cktg for multiple reasons, the least of which is that i don't hang out over there so wouldn't know anything that's happening anyways.
> The vendor mentioned is Knifewear.
> And i clean my knives with BKF all the time.



Kevin from knifewear is a great guy to deal with. Knows his stuff.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 20, 2013)

I loathe mark, but frequent his forum from time to time for a good laugh.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow I never would have thought Knifewear would carry this line. Good for them.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> Wow I never would have thought Knifewear would carry this line. Good for them.



That's what I was thinking. Nice to hear


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 20, 2013)

TheDispossessed said:


> Hey guys,
> I simply wouldn't make mention of anything going on over at cktg for multiple reasons, the least of which is that i don't hang out over there so wouldn't know anything that's happening anyways.
> The vendor mentioned is Knifewear.
> And i clean my knives with BKF all the time.



YEA! I love Knifeware, have several knives from them:bliss: YEA! I love BKF, but I'm betting that with regular use it would thin out any KU finish out there:dontknow:


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Kevin from knifewear just tweeted about the stainless takedas. must be true.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 21, 2013)

Never dealt with Kevin, but I've used a few knives that came from him. His products are great, and he seems to have a very good following. I think I'd like the guy.

As for Takedas, I've now had many in my hands, and once you get past the goopy epoxy, they're pretty special knives. Definitely not for everyone, but still very very nice. I think a stainless clad option might fill the hole that will be left by Hiromoto in the future.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 21, 2013)

I've owned one. There were several things I liked and disliked. The kicker was when I was testing the blade for flexibility it stayed flexed. I mean the three inches or so between my thumb and index finger near the tip stayed at a 20 degree angle.

I promptly sold it. That was probably 4 years ago. Don't really know if it was a lemon but I've been biting my lip ever since.


----------



## maxim (Jul 21, 2013)

The ones i sharpened i actually liked a lot, Nice grind and steel


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 21, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> I've owned one. There were several things I liked and disliked. The kicker was when I was testing the blade for flexibility it stayed flexed. I mean the three inches or so between my thumb and index finger near the tip stayed at a 20 degree angle.
> 
> I promptly sold it. That was probably 4 years ago. Don't really know if it was a lemon but I've been biting my lip ever since.



I've noticed that easy to bend and stay bent thing on thin Takedas knives too. I've straightened mine out several times. Same for some of the Carters I own. Seems to just be something you can expect from certain clad steel blades.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 21, 2013)

I've always liked Takeda's steel, it's the profile height I'm not a fan of. I know it's great for some guys but it's just not for me. His other profile I was fine with. I never realized how thin those knives were until I handled one and was told some were ground even thinner. I can see where flexing or remaining flexed would be a problem at that point. Still, I plan to own one someday and rehandle it.


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well guys new takedas are at knifewear, just had an email come in with pics, cannot upload them, keep getting a exclamation mark???? anyone know why? Any way $380 240mm $420 270mm gyuto.


----------



## Aphex (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a pic of the stainless takeda's


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 24, 2013)

definitely lacking the charm of the originals upon first glance..


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd like to have one in hand, before I said that.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 25, 2013)

i really like the 4th one from the left side. nice profile.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 25, 2013)

labor of love said:


> i really like the 4th one from the left side. nice profile.



agreed, I'd take that to BBQ, any day.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jul 25, 2013)

ooooooh. Purty.


----------



## echerub (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmm. I was imagining shiny stainless cladding. I'm glad to see that isn't the case


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 25, 2013)

I like'em. But I also remember when his 240 gyuto was $180... Times certainly have changed.

Stefan


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 25, 2013)

They don't seem to have the AS stamp in them. I hope his other ones are still being made.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 25, 2013)

The appearance is not as 'badass' as the iron kurouchi ones. I don't see the same random black with mottled nashiji patches that make the older version look so unique. But as long as they perform the same..... that is not an insignificant price increase.


----------



## echerub (Jul 25, 2013)

How do you guys see the prices on these ones? 

It's been a while since I bought a Takeda gyuto... were the profiles always that curved? Was there always that much belly starting that far back? I must have lucked out with mine.

And yes, prices on Takeda's knives have changed a bit over the years


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 25, 2013)

echerub said:


> How do you guys see the prices on these ones?
> 
> It's been a while since I bought a Takeda gyuto... *were the profiles always that curved? *Was there always that much belly starting that far back? I must have lucked out with mine.
> 
> And yes, prices on Takeda's knives have changed a bit over the years



No, the older/first ones bought by the pioneers (i.e. direct from Japan) were very unique, with very flat profiles - almost like a giant santoku. 







They changed when people started asking for a more conventional shape I reckon, but retained their characteristic height (obviously they make the narrow "Sasanoha" as well now). Now flatter profile is all the rage, so is the cyclical nature of the forums.


----------



## echerub (Jul 25, 2013)

That's the kind of profile that mine has. I got mine second-hand but got it a few years ago now - it must be quite an older one then.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 25, 2013)

can you order directly from takeda? that woud be nice, you could request which profile you want perhaps.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 25, 2013)

Initially Takedas gyutos were very flat and then us Americans started requesting "more belly" when ordering directly from him so he got the message and started making them with a lot more belly which turned out to be too much, then he seemed to made a slow transition back to middle ground but never really lost the "more belly" feature we demanded. It's a shame because what was being looked for was a slight tweak off of the flat profile so that there was just a little more belly, not so dead ass flat but he went too far.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 25, 2013)

labor of love said:


> can you order directly from takeda? that woud be nice, you could request which profile you want perhaps.




Yes you can and you can even custom order from them directly...

http://shop.niimi.okayama.jp/kajiya/eshop/index.html


----------



## bkdc (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup, he went too far. When my passaround is done, I'm going to using elbow-grease for some hours in reprofiling my Takeda 240 to something I prefer. I'll probably wear down my Atoma 140.

Shosui has been very accomodating with my requests. I requested an extra-long Funayuki, and he gave me one that was 180mm without charging extra. I asked for an extra long/wide nakiri, and he again accomodated my request without charging extra.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is Lee (Louisianacook)'s Takeda, it was maybe the first we ever laid our eyes upon....


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 25, 2013)

I sold my Takeda gyuto on this forum basically because I didn't like that dead flat edge. Not sure now when I bought it but it was several years ago at the Atlanta Blade directly from Takeda. By the way, that knife went missing between me and another forum member in the USPS system. So if you see one cheap at a flea market or something-----


----------



## panda (Jul 26, 2013)

i do like the profile on 4th from left, if it has a nice thick stock and not the laser thin geometry he normally uses i'd be interested.


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 26, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> I love BKF, but I'm betting that with regular use it would thin out any KU finish out there



BKF works just fine. I doubt it will harm the finish unless you make a thick paste and scrub aggressively.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 26, 2013)

I really don't know what the issue is. On all my Takeda knives, the hagane is more reactive than the jigane. Even the exposed cladding on the bevel is just not reactive. The core Aogami Super steel oxidizes far sooner than the cladding. I'm left with a nice blue hagane, and the cladding still looks kasumi grey.


----------



## zWiLLX (Jul 28, 2013)

bkdc said:


> I really don't know what the issue is.


 good perspective, thanks. Should share a pic for comparison!


----------



## mhenry (Jul 28, 2013)

When can we start buying these?


----------



## bkdc (Jul 28, 2013)

Here you go. Very mild reactivity of the iron cladding while the patina forms on the blade. I've seen some horribly reactive iron claddings (the cheap Tojiro Shirogami line comes to mind as it rusts immediately). The Takeda iron is on the opposite end of the spectrum. The Aogami Super oxidizes faster than the cladding. Whatever Shosui is using for the cladding is very resistant to oxidation. Other owners of a Takeda should chime in. The utility value is always the opinion of the user, but I prefer the old kurouchi badass look as well as the lower price.

View attachment 17418


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 28, 2013)

mhenry said:


> When can we start buying these?



knifewear, just email them.


----------



## echerub (Jul 28, 2013)

The standard cladding is quite on the unreactive side for me as well. Definitely a hassle-free line of carbon knives.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 28, 2013)

Takeda changed the cladding several years ago. Because older Takeda cladding does seem quite reactive based on photographs I have seen.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 28, 2013)

bkdc said:


> I prefer the old kurouchi badass look as well as the lower price.



absolutely.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 28, 2013)

bkdc said:


> Takeda changed the cladding several years ago. Because older Takeda cladding does seem quite reactive based on photographs I have seen.



I wasn't going to bother posting given how frequently I'm told I don't know what I'm talking about on this forum but your post would lead me to believe all of my Takeda knives are the older cladding. Very reactive and I have polished most of the black off of them over the years with various cleansers. So how long ago do you think "several years" was? I haven't bought anything off Takeda since his prices about doubled a while back.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 28, 2013)

Noodle Soup said:


> I wasn't going to bother posting given how frequently I'm told I don't know what I'm talking about on this forum but your post would lead me to believe all of my Takeda knives are the older cladding. Very reactive and I have polished most of the black off of them over the years with various cleansers. So how long ago do you think "several years" was? I haven't bought anything off Takeda since his prices about doubled a while back.



I really don't know. I just know that my particular knives don't react like some of the Takeda photos I've seen with plenty of brown oxidation showing up on the cladding. But none of my Takedas are older than.. probably 2 years old. For those who have previously had a rusty experience with Takeda knives, having a stainless cladding would sound reassuring.

I left my knife soaking in onion juice for 30 minutes trying to induce a patina, but the color barely budged. I may have to use some hot vinegar to really prove that this cladding is oxidation resistant.


----------



## zWiLLX (Jul 29, 2013)

nice pic to show the blade wear/reactivity. I would expect the black/burnt finish to be the thing helping you bkdc, but you def have enough wear via use that a major patina/rust could occur. Can someone explain how that burnt black finish is made or the technical name? It's on a lot of my tools and I don't even know anything about it haha

hot vinegar may help sway the populace! I can understand why Takeda doesn't really want to make two dif lines of knives.. 

Nice edge too!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 29, 2013)

Just google 'Kurouchi'.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 29, 2013)

there are quite a few ways it is done... i japan, the most common you see is residual scale from forging/HT


----------



## mhenry (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks just ordered one a 270mm suji. I will put up some pics as soon as I receive it






wellminded1 said:


> knifewear, just email them.


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 29, 2013)

mhenry said:


> Thanks just ordered one a 270mm suji. I will put up some pics as soon as I receive it



Cannot wait to see it, like to know your opinion on the differences between each one.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 29, 2013)

I looked at knife wear last night and the 270's were sold out. but of coarse I didn't email them.


----------



## mhenry (Jul 29, 2013)

Stainless is too new they aren't on the site yet, call and ask for one. I talked to a guy named Jeffery excellent service. 



Crothcipt said:


> I looked at knife wear last night and the 270's were sold out. but of coarse I didn't email them.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 29, 2013)

That explains why I couldn't find em. Wanted to compare prices to a certain other site.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 1, 2013)

Aphex said:


> Here's a pic of the stainless takeda's



so stainless kurouchi finish? this is the first time ive heard of this. anybody else heard of this? im i misunderstanding this, is there even a functional purpose for stainless kurouchi?


----------



## schanop (Aug 1, 2013)

Recall these? It is for a darn cool look, mainly, I think. Although, I have fallen for it and got one from Heiji himself.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 1, 2013)

from a functional standpoint, wouldnt one of the main purposes of Kurouchi finish be to minimize reactivity? if so, just having kurouchi on a stainless clad knife would be for aesthetics only im guessing? nice looking heijis!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 1, 2013)

Watanabe offers stainless kurouchi up to 180mm.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought a 'nashiji' finish was typical after forging stainless. Unless there's some anti-stick property of the finish, it would be cosmetic. Based on the picture, it appears that the hammer marks are visible on the stainless Takeda.


----------



## Justin0505 (Aug 1, 2013)

WillC. has made some too. 
Beyond being a protective layer, I think kurouchi is cool because it reduces sticking both because of the finish and because of the slight variations in the forged surface. I have respect for the skill that goes into grinding / stock removal method of shaping a blade, but I think that doing it with just was a hammer is even cooler.


----------



## cclin (Aug 1, 2013)

kasumi & migaki(polish) finished require more time/process to do then kurouchi finished. stainless with kurouchi finished will keep cost down.....I think......not 100% sure....
many people like kurouchi looking but hate kurouchi rough/rusty finished & will peel off/discolor overtime....... kurouchi Damascus solve this problem, basically just for aesthetics only! 
@schanop, FYI, top picture is from Heiji, bottom picture is Yoshikane SLD


----------



## schanop (Aug 1, 2013)

yeah,


----------



## Seb (Aug 6, 2013)

Any info on the ID of the stainless core?


----------



## Aphex (Aug 6, 2013)

Seb said:


> Any info on the ID of the stainless core?



If your still talking about the Takeda's, the core is still AS, it's the cladding that's now stainless.


----------



## Kumar (Aug 6, 2013)

A bit confused, these are different from the Takedas on the knifewear site right now?


----------



## tripleq (Aug 6, 2013)

Kumar said:


> A bit confused, these are different from the Takedas on the knifewear site right now?



Last I checked the new Stainless clad were not up on the Knifewear site. You have to email them for availability/pricing.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what the 'N' stamp on the blade (in place of the AS stamp on the prior blades) would stand for?

Those Yanagibas are really wide! It would be a great do-it-all gyuto-suji fusion.


----------



## echerub (Aug 10, 2013)

Some news that I heard yesterday: the stainless-clad knives are not an option, they are going to be the only thing Takeda will be making from now on. The reason has more to do with rising costs on his end than anything else, and it is actually cheaper for him to make the new knives with stainless cladding than with his original cladding.

So... if you like the original cladding, get 'em while they're still available. If you like the stainless cladding, no worries, that's all he's gonna make from now on so no worries about supply balancing or anything like that


----------



## Talim (Aug 10, 2013)

Hmm so it's cheaper for him to make but it's sold at a higher price (at least on that one site).


----------



## echerub (Aug 10, 2013)

From what I understand, he'd have to raise his prices a fair bit if he didn't switch over to stainless-clad. The pricing difference we may see from particular retailers is due to what they expect to be higher demand for the stainless versus the original. Shosui Takeda himself has not changed his pricing though.

I'm just going by what I've heard from a good source, so this isn't first-hand knowledge.


----------



## Kumar (Aug 10, 2013)

echerub said:


> Some news that I heard yesterday: the stainless-clad knives are not an option, they are going to be the only thing Takeda will be making from now on. The reason has more to do with rising costs on his end than anything else, and it is actually cheaper for him to make the new knives with stainless cladding than with his original cladding.
> 
> So... if you like the original cladding, get 'em while they're still available. If you like the stainless cladding, no worries, that's all he's gonna make from now on so no worries about supply balancing or anything like that



What was his original cladding in?


----------



## zWiLLX (Aug 11, 2013)

kurouchi, a burnt finish over iron or very mild steel (don't know which)

shame this isn't an option after seeing how good it was from bkdc.. you still doin the vinegar test?? Time to showcase how inferior plian ole Fe is.. or not!! haha


----------



## bkdc (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll post another photo later. I went through a bunch of tomatos with the nakiri, and the cladding still looks just fine whereas the AS core has taken on the expected brownish patina. It's really weird how different 'iron' steels behave with regard to oxidation.


----------



## bkdc (Aug 13, 2013)

View attachment 17967






Long round of tomatoes, Korean kimchi. Where's the oxidation on the cladding??


Here's my Fujiwara Teruyasu after 5 minutes in kimchi juice.


----------



## zitangy (Oct 16, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Yes you can and you can even custom order from them directly...
> 
> http://shop.niimi.okayama.jp/kajiya/eshop/index.html



FYI.. on this link.. there is a link to his dealers in USA too... may save you shipping costs..


rgds
d


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 17, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> No, the older/first ones bought by the pioneers (i.e. direct from Japan) were very unique, with very flat profiles - almost like a giant santoku.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Takeda you have Tim.That is more traditional flatter edge profile slight rise at tip,drop nose.Why anyone would want to change that escapes me.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Oct 17, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> Nice Takeda you have Tim.That is more traditional flatter edge profile slight rise at tip,drop nose.Why anyone would want to change that escapes me.



It's not mine, sadly. I did have one but it had more belly than this. Nice knife, beautiful hammered taper.

Hard to believe that the unique flat profile was a source of derision, and got him making knives with more belly.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 18, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> Nice Takeda you have Tim.That is more traditional flatter edge profile slight rise at tip,drop nose.Why anyone would want to change that escapes me.



+1. that profile with a 58mm or so height at the heel would be my dream takeda. ive always wanted a big ole santoku!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeh flatter profile is the rage for some,but it is not new by any means the japanese have been doing it a long time back to tobbaco cutting blades centuries ago.

My first Masa that bought in 1984 was way diff. than the Masamoto's sold today.Super thin flatter drop nose.I'm a cheap bastard in Hawaii bought carbons at the swap meet & cleaned them up. Got a rusty drop nose carbon dried out D handle between 240 & 270 for about 15.00 in the late 80's,Did massive,massive amounts of banquet prep. wt that antique japan blade.It had kanji carved on the blade,it got thinner & worn down over the years.One of my favorite all time knives.

You can still find old japan gyutos & single bevels at the swap meet here.For years I was certain that carbon steel rules & that stainless was crap coming from forschners to these manificent old Japan carbons.I was not alone Tin Fu who I learned cleaver skills from did not own a single stainless knife.Being a good Pake he would hunt down cheap carbons at the swap meet too.

Later the most money I had spent(with the exception of a Aritsugu Yanagi)I bought a Takagi honyaki from Japan woodworker,cus it had the shape I loved & wanted a Honyaki blade.When I got it was surprized that it was a beasty gyuto wt. weight behind it.Thick blade with a assem. edge.Great edge holding & terrific lobster splitter.Later I put a stepan handle on it,I think Dave mounted it.

Later I read on the web somewhere someone thinned the crap out of his blade.I could not beleave it to take a thicker honyaki blade & ruin it.To me it was stupid if you want a thin guyto buy one.The slag finish was durable over time I lost tiny bit of it.

I have deff. softened about stainless just in last couple years have a couple quality stainless blades.Hope have not bored you guys I'm on a Forum roll tonight


----------



## XooMG (Oct 20, 2013)

bkdc said:


> Does anyone know what the 'N' stamp on the blade (in place of the AS stamp on the prior blades) would stand for?


According to an email from Mr. Takeda, it means "new".


----------



## labor of love (Oct 20, 2013)

heres a photo of knife wears current stainless clad takeda inventory. the profile was only ok IMO. so i ordered a gengetsu instead.


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 20, 2013)

Which Gengetsu did you order?You will have to give us an update when you start using it.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 20, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> Which Gengetsu did you order?You will have to give us an update when you start using it.



carbon baby. CARBON!


----------



## berko (Oct 20, 2013)

does anybody know about takedas handles? some colour seems to come off when i disinfect it...


----------



## WillC (Oct 20, 2013)

I wonder if he is forging his own stainless san mai or buying it in?. Love the Takeda I have had time with, the forged hollows on both sides and double bevel are quite something. To forge a knife in hollow geometry and have something close to an even bevel is quite something, especially when your turning them out..... 
@Salty, they will flex and stay flexed, they are a hot dog weld construction, carbon core into soft iron, I think iron not mild steel. Forged entirely to taper and profile the core is quite thin and there is no core on the spine. I can see how it would be off putting but unless you actually bend it I never really noticed when used as a precision tool..... and its easy to straighten.... a fact that no doubt comes in handy correcting that thin forged hollow geometry if it warps on ht, would not be practical in a forged mono steel hard to forge and correct.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 20, 2013)

labor of love said:


> carbon baby. CARBON!



the carbon is a great knife (I owned one), but I'd have gotten the semi-stainless, if I had it to do over again.


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 20, 2013)

I guess they are trending right now... A Gengetsu in SS is due at my door tomorrow.

Jon must have done some kind of rain dance.


----------



## erikz (Oct 22, 2013)

zitangy said:


> FYI.. on this link.. there is a link to his dealers in USA too... may save you shipping costs..
> 
> 
> rgds
> d


I found he doesnt even ask for shipping costs. I got my Honesuki EMS shipping included 20 bucks cheaper than the cheapest US vendor shipping excluded. For us Europeans its easier to order straight from Shosui, as EMS from Japan is about 5 working days quicker to get to us compared to USPS priority.


----------

